# Malibu side job



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Started at 8 this morning, its now 9 at night. Decided to post progress in between jams and body... ENJOY


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Tearing down


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

last ones for now, got to go put doors back on and continue


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

man your neigbors dont complain with that shit in your front yard :0


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

looks good so far, how bad are the paint fumes in the house?


----------



## Wurms (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay now I see your set up.. :biggrin: lookin good

Check your pm homey..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 08:26 PM~5591315
> *man your neigbors dont complain with that shit in your front yard  :0
> *


They haven't yet..... I don't leave stuff out all day everyday.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ohioratrodder_@Jun 11 2006, 09:10 PM~5591542
> *looks good so far, how bad are the paint fumes in the house?
> *


Thanks, the fumes in the house are not too bad really.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

holy fuck how do you remove those doors all by yourself??????






by the way i spray in a 2 car garage attached and no fumes get in the house.....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Well I stayed up till 2 but I didn't finish airbrushing. I'm at work now but will finish tonight. More pics then.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 12 2006, 08:25 AM~5593435
> *holy fuck how do you remove those doors all by yourself??????
> by the way i spray in a 2 car garage attached and no fumes get in the house.....
> *



I remove the glass first, well most of the time.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

holy fuck you take out the glass too.....does that make them lighter???


cuz i know these fuckin doors are heavy


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 12 2006, 09:01 AM~5593561
> *holy fuck you take out the glass too.....does that make them lighter???
> cuz i know these fuckin doors are heavy
> *


Hell yeah make the doors a hell of a lot lighter.. Glass comes out easy.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Gotta love Florida :uh:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

All based ready to clear


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

more soon


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was curious as to what guns you are using


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

more pics ashole


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

haha,i know all to well about that florida weather :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 14 2006, 12:56 AM~5602324
> *Hell yeah make the doors a hell of a lot lighter.. Glass comes out easy.
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the tip.........never thought of doing it........


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

wet blocking....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Jun 13 2006, 08:38 PM~5603223
> *more pics ashole
> *












uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Wet blocked


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

More later tonight. In between uffin: uffin: breaks


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 18 2006, 05:14 PM~5628414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'v always loved your style for grafix 

do you still have any pics of that candy blue VW you did a couple years back?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Damb you dont fuck around...NICE WORK HOMIE.....I am very impressed. You been working your ass off on that car......NICE NICE NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

GUESS YOUR NEIGHBORS MOST LOVE U ,JUST LIKE MINE LOVIN IT WHEN IM MAKING MONEY ALSO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks good. I like the mini truck style graphics.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5629400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 'tracing' or whatever on the masking paper, what does that do?? Pardon the stupid question...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its used so you can match the graphics the same on the other side of the car


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2006, 11:56 AM~5632375
> *its used so you can match the graphics the same on the other side of the car
> *


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 18 2006, 11:41 PM~5630256
> *I'v always loved your style for grafix
> 
> do you still have any pics of that candy blue VW you did a couple years back?
> *







































Thats all I have, never took a final pic with the black and chrome rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Heres the drivers side you can just make out the chalk lines I have to follow.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Drivers all done. Now the car is all taped up for the first set of grafixxx.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 15 2006, 01:25 AM~5608608
> *
> 
> 
> ...





if you don't mind me asking..........


how much do you get payed per hour to be a bodyman for them????

also do you paint there too???





i was just wondering because i was thinking about going back to school for another 2 years to get my associates degree......for paint/body


then i was going to go to the estimating side of it............


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

you gotta pm


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Good work.......... :thumbsup: 




Don't you get overspray from it being a little room and no air blower?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jun 22 2006, 02:41 PM~5651833
> *Good work.......... :thumbsup:
> Don't you get overspray from it being a little room and no air blower?
> *


I use 2 fans and have airflow at both ends of the garage. So not too bad really.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

more later tonight


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

more later


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

all for tonight, more tomorrow night


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn bro, nice topic! good detail!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. this dudes sick.. i can learn a thing or two from you.. keep us posted..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 10:15 PM~5654194
> *yeah.. this dudes sick.. i can learn a thing or two from you.. keep us posted..
> *


Thanks guys :biggrin: dont usually show all the steps but, I had a couple request.... Its gonna start looking real good tonight when I get off...


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 19 2006, 12:16 PM~5632488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE to find out how this was done!!! AWESOME!! Guessing Black Base topped with Blue Candy (HOK??) but how is the graphic that is between them done??? any pics of a process like this before the candy was laid??


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jun 23 2006, 01:15 PM~5657300
> *I HAVE to find out how this was done!!!  AWESOME!!  Guessing Black Base topped with Blue Candy (HOK??) but how is the graphic that is between them done???  any pics of a process like this before the candy was laid??
> *


Thanks, as far as pics of the paint process on the Vdub I no longer have those pics sorry. Just watch this topic, the patterns are done with the same process. On the vw I used HOK products, black, blue , silver and candy cobalt. Pics dont do justice..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

gonna put a couple more hours in tonight... more pics then


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

more in the morning


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought most paint systems you had only a 24 hr window to put clear on, how do you not have adhesion problems?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jun 24 2006, 06:34 AM~5660803
> *I thought most paint systems you had only a 24 hr window to put clear on, how do you not have adhesion problems?
> *


You are correct, car has already been clearcoated. On pattens that have been left close to the 24 hour mark I topcoat with DBC500 so I can scuff them later.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

That is very nice work man. FUckin awesome

YOU lucky fucker man. I want some goodwrench uniforms. Them things are bad-ass.

Nice..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

more later


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tight


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

spent most of the day doing drop shadows and touch ups


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 89CapriceOnThree (May 10, 2006)

How Much $$ for something like that??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

patterns look great. I dont know how you guys do that shit, I get confused just looking at them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

FINALLY LIL WILL LET MEMBERS LOG IN :uh: :uh: :uh: 

anyways here are some candy pics followed by the clear pics...

candy









candy









candy


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 07:26 PM~5591315
> *man your neigbors dont complain with that shit in your front yard  :0
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

candy









candy









clear









clear


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 89CapriceOnThree_@Jun 25 2006, 09:13 PM~5667568
> *How Much $$ for something like that??
> *



$2500-$3500


----------



## Malibuzack (Sep 24, 2003)

looks good, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats tight.. loving it man


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jun 29 2006, 07:53 PM~5690879
> *$2500-$3500
> *


$2500-3500 for that? well how much can u do a solid candy for? a candy basecoat? thats a good price. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jun 30 2006, 09:14 PM~5696924
> *$2500-3500 for that? well how much can u do a solid candy for? a candy basecoat? thats a good price.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


$1700-2500 These are quotes for straight cars


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Anymore Updates...That's looking good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 07:26 PM~5591315
> *man your neigbors dont complain with that shit in your front yard  :0
> *


mines do i have the block posted with caddies lol


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Took a few pics of his ride today. Its dirty as fuck and I am using the shitty cam but you get the idea.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

looking good jd good to see your back on the map.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Mar 6 2007, 01:35 AM~7416861
> *looking good jd good to see your back on the map.
> *


 sup man, been meaning to hit you up....you know it goes


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Beautiful work. :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 07:26 PM~5591315
> *man your neigbors dont complain with that shit in your front yard  :0
> *


Thats what i was thing


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

The graphic work looks great, but I always follow one rule when it comes to doing a two tone..... Dark color always on top. Brighter color on top makes the car's look like a bald guy...lol Its just my opinion.... But the kandy, and graphics came out great.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

i am really impressed that you are able to so this amount, and type of work with such detail in such a confined area.......you are obviously good at what you do!

i feel guilty spraying small parts in the back yard........nevermind spraying an entire car!

i hope your neighbors stay cool. 

great topic, i'd like to see more pic though! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 2 2008, 05:12 PM~11242883
> *The graphic work looks great, but I always follow one rule when it comes to doing a two tone..... Dark color always on top. Brighter color on top makes the car's look like a bald guy...lol Its just my opinion.... But the kandy, and graphics came out great.
> *


 I hear you with the light color on top, but this car was done with all scrap leftover paints... He had no money for materials so he got whatever we could mix up for nothing, lol....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11244654
> *i am really impressed that you are able to so this amount, and type of work with such detail in such a confined area.......you are obviously good at what you do!
> 
> i feel guilty spraying small parts in the back yard........nevermind spraying an entire car!
> ...


Thanks for the compliments... I wish I had more picks of this car. The guy did finally get some rims for it and then traded it for some POS eclipse ricer... I havent seen the car since even though it was a local trade.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Aug 1 2008, 07:02 PM~11237665
> *Thats what i was thing
> *


Just moved into a nicer area with a bigger garage. We will see how these neighbors do, lol


----------



## icefreeze (Jan 17, 2007)

[/B]this what it look like when i traded


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

man thats sick, its people like u that keep my dream of being able to paint like that one day i just gotta get my garage setup and start fucking around with it i guess!!!


----------

